# Worried about Cancer...



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

I recently found out I'm hyper...and I'm sure I'm not the first person going through thyroid issues that think of cancer. My doc did an ultrasound and they found one solid mass on one side and several nodules on the other. I do not know the size of these... they didnt volunteer the info and I didnt ask. I guess my question is if any of you had any early signs that may differ from graves... which seems to be the expect dx at this point.

I go in for my RAIU scan tomorrow and Friday, which I'm guessing they will not tell me anything while they are looking, and I'll have to wait for the doc. But a few things that are bothering me and making me feel like I probably have cancer are one, the solid mass. Another thing is that I've always been VERY healthy. Not meaning health issues, like I have back problems, but as far as getting sick, I'm pretty strong. Flu, strep throat, bronchitis, colds, etc... I simply NEVER got them. Well, for the past about 3 years, I've had what they call "chronic asthmatic bronchitis" several times a year. Even a z-pack does nothing for it when I get it....very difficult for me to get over this bronchitis. I've even made the comment that I must have cancer or something because I never get sick. And thirdly, now when I do get sick, the lymph nodes in my neck swell as big as a bouncy ball. Another thing is the hereditary factor as well. (Grandma on mothers side had cancer in eye, breast. Grandma on fathers side took meds for hypo, I'm not sure of cause.)

I know none of you can tell me if I have cancer or not, and I'm sure I'm in for quite the ride in the next several months. I guess I'm just venting and worrying and hoping someone has a word of encouragment.

BTW-Here are my labs:
T3 231 (71-180)
TSI 545% (0-139)
TSH <0.006 (he said "practically untraceable") (0.45-4.5)
t4 free direct 2.82 (0.82-1.77)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> I recently found out I'm hyper...and I'm sure I'm not the first person going through thyroid issues that think of cancer. My doc did an ultrasound and they found one solid mass on one side and several nodules on the other. I do not know the size of these... they didnt volunteer the info and I didnt ask. I guess my question is if any of you had any early signs that may differ from graves... which seems to be the expect dx at this point.
> 
> I go in for my RAIU scan tomorrow and Friday, which I'm guessing they will not tell me anything while they are looking, and I'll have to wait for the doc. But a few things that are bothering me and making me feel like I probably have cancer are one, the solid mass. Another thing is that I've always been VERY healthy. Not meaning health issues, like I have back problems, but as far as getting sick, I'm pretty strong. Flu, strep throat, bronchitis, colds, etc... I simply NEVER got them. Well, for the past about 3 years, I've had what they call "chronic asthmatic bronchitis" several times a year. Even a z-pack does nothing for it when I get it....very difficult for me to get over this bronchitis. I've even made the comment that I must have cancer or something because I never get sick. And thirdly, now when I do get sick, the lymph nodes in my neck swell as big as a bouncy ball. Another thing is the hereditary factor as well. (Grandma on mothers side had cancer in eye, breast. Grandma on fathers side took meds for hypo, I'm not sure of cause.)
> 
> ...


The risk is higher for Graves' and Hashi's patients. You will know more when they send the gland out to pathology. Meanwhile, you are doing the wise thing.

Over the years, I know many Graves' patients who were fluffed off only to find out upon ablation that pathology found cancer. It is better to be safe than sorry.

I just posted an abstract re cancer and Hashi's (which would not surprise me if it applied to Graves' as well) under the folder entitled

Additional Problems That Arise From Thyroid Disease - Heart, Skin, Adrenals, etc.

Of course you know that I wish for you all good things. And I remain very concerned. When is the TT scheduled?


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

No TT scheduled yet. I get my upload scan tomorrow, Friday. I see the endo July 17. So, we will figure out something then I'm guessing.

I have not made my 100% descision, but I do believe I'm leaning towards having a TT of RAI. Mostly because I have 4 children (16, 13, 5, 18mo), and it would be impossible to stay away from them long enough to feel safe to be around them. I just dont think the 3 days of isolation in the hospital is enough for me not to effect them.

Then, they cut it out, find cancer, then have to do the RAI anyway... uuggggg!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> No TT scheduled yet. I get my upload scan tomorrow, Friday. I see the endo July 17. So, we will figure out something then I'm guessing.
> 
> I have not made my 100% descision, but I do believe I'm leaning towards having a TT of RAI. Mostly because I have 4 children (16, 13, 5, 18mo), and it would be impossible to stay away from them long enough to feel safe to be around them. I just dont think the 3 days of isolation in the hospital is enough for me not to effect them.
> 
> Then, they cut it out, find cancer, then have to do the RAI anyway... uuggggg!!!!


It is better to have it sugically removed (ablated) and then "if" you have cancer, you will get the RAI which is usually in very low doses compared to the dose required to kill your thyroid gland. They will tell you what you have to do to keep the children and others safe.

Take one step at a time here; things "will' work out.


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, after finally getting my biopsy, results came back...

Papillary Thyroid Cancer....

I go to a surgeon tomorrow to discuss TT, then will get a full body scan, then RAI to kill anything else left. I'm scared and confused... but more thankful for life than I think I've ever been.

Its a shame it took this to clear my mind of the negativity, but I PRAISE GOD for my husband, my wonderful beautiful four children, and every single problem that comes my way. I'd much rather deal with anything life can throw at me and conquer it, than think of my children dealing of life without their mother. THANK YOU JESUS for this new lease on life!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> Well, after finally getting my biopsy, results came back...
> 
> Papillary Thyroid Cancer....
> 
> ...


There you go and thank you Jesus (or your personal higher power) is absolutely right.

It will be very very important to keep your TSH suppressed.


----------



## JAYQ (Aug 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> There you go and thank you Jesus (or your personal higher power) is absolutely right.
> 
> It will be very very important to keep your TSH suppressed.


Yes thank god! What do they do to send your gland off to pathology to test for cancer? What is involved?


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

I had a biopsy (fine needle aspiration) and it tested positive for the cancer. I'm not sure if they will send it away again or not?

I met with my surgeon yesterday. He had a great bedside manner... was very nice and thourough! I find out when its scheduled today.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> I had a biopsy (fine needle aspiration) and it tested positive for the cancer. I'm not sure if they will send it away again or not?
> 
> I met with my surgeon yesterday. He had a great bedside manner... was very nice and thourough! I find out when its scheduled today.


They most certainly will turn the gland over to pathology; you can count on it. If they don't, I will be irreparably shocked.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I just had a TT on July 20th. Doing great. You can do it!!! Also, you should probably do RAI afterward to ensure all the cancer cells have been killed off. You might ask your doctor about it. Hang in there because the surgery is not bad at all.  I am thanking God every day to be getting my health back. It's been a long road.

:hugs:

Patti


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Can you tell me how long i would need to be off work should my thyroid and lymph gland comes back with cancer. I have hashimoto's and waiting for results. If having Thyroid removed and lymph glands followed by RAI and full body scan would i need 6mths off work, providing all goes well.

thanks,


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

Not at all, Hope!!! I had my TT on a Tuesday, and could have easily gone back to work that following Monday. If you have the vacation, take that 2nd week off and you'll be AWESOME the week after that.

I have not done the RAI yet, but from what I read, as long as you are "safe" to go around adults you are fine to go back to work. They tell me 5 days for quarantine, so realistically you could take only one week there as well.

When I first started through this, I had extreme mania and fear set in me. And I was crazy with worry. But, all in all, this has not REALLY been that bad. I complain all the time, and moan and groan, but you will get through it much easier than you think!


----------

